# Appalling statement



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm pretty disgusted by this statement in today's Telegraph 'news' story about NHS funding for obesity:



> Much of the NHS budget will be eaten away by type-2 diabetes, a classic ?lifestyle disease?. Eating too much and not exercising are the main cause for the 2.3million sufferers in Britain. Treatment already swallows 10 per cent of the budget. The number of patients with it is predicted by the charity Diabetes UK to top four million by 2025.



This is the story:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/e...The-cash-starved-NHS-might-not-treat-you.html

I really, really want to swear when I see vile nonsense like this


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 28, 2010)

And they won't take a blind bit of notice if we write to correct them either. You'd just see the same old, tired nonsense being spouted again in a month or so.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 28, 2010)

Outrageous!

Classic lazy band-wagon jumping journalism.

They should be ashamed.

What about the hundreds of thousands of normal or underweight T2s? And all the others for whom diagnosis is far from a 'lifestyle choice' but a simple matter of genetics.

This kind of ignorant, bile-soaked nonsense would get the journalist (and paper itself) in major legal trouble if they were repeating various other wildly inaccurate stereotypes ("ooooh black people are all good at sports aren't they" or something similarly stupid) .

Grrrr


----------



## Steff (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh nothing surprises me  I think we are used to seeing all these bull by now..Another tabloid that has no idea what it is writing and just jumps on the band wagon


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 28, 2010)

I couldn't resist it, I just had to post my pennyworth.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 28, 2010)

I am not even going to look at the article as I'll end up swearing at them...


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 28, 2010)

Caroline said:


> I am not even going to look at the article as I'll end up swearing at them...



I looked and now I'm swearing ............................ how dare they!!

Much of the NHS budget will be eaten away by type-2 diabetes, a classic ?lifestyle disease?. Eating too much and not exercising are the main cause for the 2.3million sufferers in Britain.

Can you tell I eat to much by my profile picture - omg I need to go on a diet and exercise more!! what total tosh

They make me so so so angrey - it's about time the professionals put the media right!!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> ...They make me so so so angrey - it's about time the professionals put the media right!!



I've asked DUK to correct them on twitter and Facebook, they are forwarding it to their press team. As Mike says, if they said this type of thing about other things they'd be in big trouble for it.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 28, 2010)

I have exercised 4 times a week as long as I can remember before diagnosis, so don't agree with the exercise bit at all. Problem is they would get me on the overweight issue - but doesn't gretchen suggest it can be diabetes itself that causes us to be overweight????


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> I have exercised 4 times a week as long as I can remember before diagnosis, so don't agree with the exercise bit at all. Problem is they would get me on the overweight issue - but doesn't gretchen suggest it can be diabetes itself that causes us to be overweight????



Indeed! Plus, the overweight people in this country far outnumber the people with diabetes. Pulling a figure out of the air, let's say 30% of the population are overweight, but only 10% have diabetes - that means you are LESS likely to have diabetes if you are overweight!


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry to rant again, but it has got right up my nose!!

Much of the NHS budget will be eaten away by type-2 diabetes, a classic “lifestyle disease”. Eating too much and not exercising are the main cause for the 2.3million sufferers in Britain

What about all the rest of the population who are over weight yet lucky enough to not be T2!! Will this not cause a drain?

Sorry Northy was typing as you was - you said what I wanted to say in a more diplomatic manner


----------



## Lewy (Sep 28, 2010)

You all can make a difference, I would recommend that everyone who has a blog based around Diabetes writes their 2 pence using the keywords; Telegraph, Diabetes, Misrepresentation in the title of the blog post, as well as throughout the content. I also have two blogs that are included in Google News (http://news.google.co.uk) so will be able to get some free publicity on those which I will write blog posts for after work.

The goal is to kick up as much fuss about the Telegraph as possible to damage their reputation on publishing nonfactual information. Once we have a network of posts we can put a forum post together and harrass them on social networks (Twitter/Facebook) to apologise and retract that statement from their article. 

Everyone game?


----------



## mikeinspain (Sep 28, 2010)

Just an idea!

Why not complain directly to the Telegraph??

If someone was able to come up a with short note asking the editorial team to review the content due to the factual information being incorrect then, we could all send in our complaint.

You can contact them here - http://www.telegraph.co.uk/topics/about-us/form/

Fill out your details, select Editorial from the drop down box and enter your message.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 28, 2010)

As a clinically VERY obese type 2 diabetic, I feel I have an input to make on this subject.

I have to say that unlike Northy, I agree with the article - *TO A POINT*.

Yes, I am overweight, yes, I eat too much, yes, I don't exercise enough (none at all), but no matter what I do, I will remain diabetic.

This generation and the NHS, will have to suck this fact up - the main issue to be addressed is how we teach future generations to eat a healthy and balanced diet, get kids out and about away from computers and gameboys, etc. and exercise more, making exercise accessible and fun.

I know there are some T2s that have no weight issues, some have genetic predisposition to the condition, but let's be honest, a large %age of T2s are overweight, most VERY overweight.

I have known that the sxxx would hit the fan.   A close friend of mine who works in a doctors surgery as a practice manager, told me the following.   Just before the stop smoking thing was introduced, All GPs were advised that if it proved a success and smokers stopped, the next target group would be the T2 diabetics, to lose weight, with the threat of no NHS operations, until they lost weight might work..

I have said repeatedly, I am grateful not to have to pay for my diabetic meds, but I wouldn't mind paying for non diabetic meds.

To go back to the main issue the newspaper article, no I am not offended to be to called an obese T2 - cos I am.

My mail here is in no way meant to be contentious, it is just my opinion


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 28, 2010)

Much as I understand the indignation here, I'm afraid that I'm going to go against the flow a bit, *but only on a personal basis*.

My diabetic symptoms were a direct result of my poor lifestyle and since I've turned that around, I am no longer feeling the full effects of those symptoms. Granted, I may have been genetically pre-disposed to type 2 diabetes, but I am pretty certain that I would not have felt its effects so early had I remained an active and properly fed individual!

I am sure that there will be others for whom this is true too, but it is NOT true for everyone.

Andy


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 28, 2010)

Hazel said:


> As a clinically VERY obese type 2 diabetic, I feel I have an input to make on this subject.
> 
> I have to say that unlike Northy, I agree with the article - *TO A POINT*.
> 
> ...



SNAP!!!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Much as I understand the indignation here, I'm afraid that I'm going to go against the flow a bit, *but only on a personal basis*.
> 
> My diabetic symptoms were a direct result of my poor lifestyle and since I've turned that around, I am no longer feeling the full effects of those symptoms. Granted, I may have been genetically pre-disposed to type 2 diabetes, but I am pretty certain that I would not have felt its effects so early had I remained an active and properly fed individual!
> 
> ...



Andy, that may well be the case and I'm sure that there are a lot of people for which the same may be true - I don't think people are claiming they are whiter than white. The statement by the Telegraph, however, says that it is purely a lifestyle disease and used highly emotive language in order to pour the blame for a large part of the NHS's problems on people's supposed laziness, when that simply cannot be supported.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 28, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Andy, that may well be the case and I'm sure that there are a lot of people for which the same may be true - I don't think people are claiming they are whiter than white. The statement by the Telegraph, however, says that it is purely a lifestyle disease and used highly emotive language in order to pour the blame for a large part of the NHS's problems on people's supposed laziness, when that simply cannot be supported.



I think that I'll go and read the article now 

Andy


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 28, 2010)

Andy and Hazel

Thank you for your head-above-the-parapet posts. 

My problem with the article though (and with lots of other lazy diabetes-related journalism) is that it just reinforces a preconception. Many people have been taught to believe that ALL diabetes, without exception is caused by us all cramming our faces with cake all day long, never doing any exercise and generally just not looking after ourselves and waiting for everyone else to pick up the expensive medical bills. Kids at school diagnosed with type 1 are bullied by peers who tell them it's all their own fault. If they hadn't eaten too many sweets they would have been fine.

(My mum still blames herself for my own type 1 diagnosis and is wary of what the grandchildren eat and if they will get it too)

As you point out, from your own experience, some people feel that they have contributed in some way towards their diagnosis by their diet/lifestyle choices, but the causal link between being overweight and developing T2 is far from clear.

There is no way of knowing, for instance, that had you *never* been overweight in your lives, that you would not have been one of the many standard-weight people diagnosed T2 every year at exactly the point when you were diagnosed T2 and blamed your 'lifestyle' for it.

You believe you brought it on yourselves because you've read, or been told that you did. 

Maybe you did, maybe you didn't, who knows? But the meeeja (and sometimes DUK and the NHS themselves) are pretty relentless in reinforcing the suggestion that all t2s are fat, lazy and have only themselves to blame. No wonder the public believe it!

M


----------



## MargB (Sep 28, 2010)

Also, the argument put forward by Gretchen in her book is that the onset of diabetes could cause the weight to pile on so then when it happens, we feel guilty.

My doctor went to great lengths to assure me that it was not my fault, that with my genetic makeup it was when rather than if.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2010)

Ironically, I sometimes wonder if they put more effort into educating and supporting people with diabetes - allowing test strips, better access to knowledgeable dieticians, podiatrists etc. then a large number of those diabetics might become the ones costing the service LESS. I've encountered so many people (myself included!) who live healthier lives than before diagnosis. Many of my friends continue to drink, smoke and eat with abandon because they don't have to face any pressing, day-to-day health decisions and may actually be storing up big health problems for the future.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 28, 2010)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> You believe you brought it on yourselves because you've read, or been told that you did.



I disagree with that, I'm afraid. I'm a sceptic, by nature (hence my problems with taking statins for my cholesterol!).

I believe that I brought it on myself because, since losing 3.5 stone, I am no longer on medication, my spot bg results are usually pretty good and my HbA1c is 5.9%

I am confident that would not have been the case had I remained generally inactive and continued my erratic / poor diet (but am not going to prove it to you now!) 

Andy


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 28, 2010)

Fair enough, I got a bit carried away


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Sep 28, 2010)

I dont agree with the attitude of the article towards type 2 diabetes, i feel they could get their facts right before publishing such prejudice things! I think that the governent are right though to put tax on fattening foods as this will be more beneficial in the long run (for health and nhs costs) but its a bit of a shame that the budget cuts may affect people looking for IVF and certain cancer drugs? its a bit of a shame to be honest


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 28, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> I dont agree with the attitude of the article towards type 2 diabetes, i feel they could get their facts right before publishing such prejudice things! I think that the governent are right though to put tax on fattening foods as this will be more beneficial in the long run (for health and nhs costs) but its a bit of a shame that the budget cuts may affect people looking for IVF and certain cancer drugs? its a bit of a shame to be honest





Can I just add to this madness....

Why is it when you buy fresh fruit and veg and all the stuff which is good for you, it ends up costing more than buying bad foods and pre packed rubbish full of fat and all the nasty things you can think of?

I popped to the supermarket yesterday for my fresh fruit and veg for the week and spent ?40!! It is like trying to be healthy is costing twice as much as if you want to consume rubbish.....I agree with lou - tax the fatty, rubbish pre packed foods and not the good stuff!!


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 28, 2010)

Apparently, it costs more to produce the good stuff, which is labour intensive and often can't be fully automated than it does to put some chemical gloop in one end of a machine and spit out reconstituted chicken a la mono-sodium glutamate at the other.

We have people like Maggie Thatcher (inventor of Mr Whippy ice cream, in which there is no cream) to thank for this. In the post war era when all science was good science and the, admittedly laudable, aim was to feed everyone as cheaply and healthily as possible, huge amounts of dosh were spent finding chemical means of reproducing natural flavours and textures. The end result? Pot Noodles.


----------



## Lewy (Sep 28, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> I think that the governent are right though to put tax on fattening foods as this will be more beneficial in the long run (for health and nhs costs)



Why should everyone pay additional tax on junk food because they want to treat themselves once in a while?


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 28, 2010)

another case of not reading being good for your blood pressure


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Sep 28, 2010)

Lewy said:


> Why should everyone pay additional tax on junk food because they want to treat themselves once in a while?



It was just my opinion you dont need to agree  

all im saying is that if they put tax on junk that some people clearly eat too much of, resulting in heart disorders, digestive complaints etc, then i guess ur nhs care is "pre paid" if you were to take too much in your diet.... think about how much healthy eating campaigns etc there have been, i know its easier to buy microwave currys but if you shop around you can get fresh food loads cheaper... i find using half a dozen spices (50p each)  and some veg u can make an awesome curry  plus the spices are there to use again and again so probably ends up cheaper just fling some left over chicken from your sunday roast in? 

I love chocolate and doritos but id maybe think twice about eating them as often if there was added tax.. and would end up helping me lose some weight hehe 

I also have an alcoholic drink as a treat but there is tax on them and no one seems to notice the difference when they are staggering down town on a sat night lol 

At the end of the day we have a great thing in the NHS and something that a lot of contries dont have.... I just think tax on some food which is clearly bad for you is a small price to pay for something as (overall) good as our healthcare system

again just my opinion


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 28, 2010)

The whole idea of putting a tax on alcohol was to discourage excessive drinking. It worked really well as we all know, about as well as putting a tax levy on fast food is likely to. I don't know what the answer to the puzzle is, but extra tax isn't it.


----------



## fruitloaf (Sep 28, 2010)

I admit the article puts it rather simplistically but I agree with the general message. The majority of the population don't have a diagnosis of diabetes but a huge number of people either have type 2 diabetes and don't know about it or are at risk of developing it. By indicating that type 2 diabetes is associated with obesity, lack of exercise etc it reinforces the idea that following some lifestyle changes a persons risk of diabetes is reduced. 
I personally feel that encouraging people to believe that type 2 diabetes is purely or even mostly due to genetic factors is unhelpful. It removes any motivation to make changes and gives the impression that we don't have any influence over our health. Individually, all cases of diabetes are different and everyone's lifestyle is different. But overall, across the whole population, healthier lifestyles (dietary/exercise) are likely to reduce the number of people developing type 2 diabetes.

Just my personal opinion, feel free to disagree


----------



## Ellowyne (Sep 28, 2010)

I can barely be bothered to even post in relation to this articel...I am just so very tired of constantly being labeled and judged because I am Fat, Fat, Fat...! Whooopppeeee! and even fatter, and type 2!

But no one, but no one can know what the issues are for any one individual and their circumstances. I would beg anyone to walk a mile in my shoes, wide fitting for fat people, and tell me that my Diabetes is down to my lifestyle or choices that I make about food and excersise. I pray to God that I could excercise, but my mobility is so poor that I am unable to even stand for longer than a minute...The pain I have endured...thanks to the lack of care from the NHS!

Too long to expalain, but I intend to get all I can out of the NHS, their incompetance ruined my life and when challenged they all close ranks...Just a waste of time!!

By the way, yes I am angry and hurt and so very depressed and tired to be reading yet another condemning article that will do nothing but fuel 'Fat Predjudice' And you know, when they do this, the fat people get more depressed and isolated...and probably fatter!


----------



## harryharry2012 (Sep 28, 2010)

To be honest i am not going to read the artical. 

It is the same old stuff again..... I pay considerable amounts of tax and i have not until 3 weeks ago really needed to use the NHS. Yes i am overweight and maybe my lifstyle needs to change which it has, but i have a right to be treated as well as all those serriously under weight people, oh dont they cost the NHS? or those who have exercised, played sports and got injured, wondered what the cost of that is to the NHS? Motor cyclists or drivers etc ... are they not life style choices?

It is very easy to say people are lazy or blame just the fat people of the world but others cost the NHS. I would suggest we need to get a grip of looking at effective ways of supporting people and possibly not paying hundreds of quangos and private firms money which could be used from the NHS Budget to give true front line help.


----------



## marke (Sep 29, 2010)

fruitloaf said:


> I admit the article puts it rather simplistically but I agree with the general message. The majority of the population don't have a diagnosis of diabetes but a huge number of people either have type 2 diabetes and don't know about it or are at risk of developing it. By indicating that type 2 diabetes is associated with obesity, lack of exercise etc it reinforces the idea that following some lifestyle changes a persons risk of diabetes is reduced.


I'm with you fruitloaf, does anyone seriously believe the huge increase in Type 2 is due to just genetics ? Yes there ARE exceptions and everyone is different, however you only need to look at people generally nowadays to realise that weight is an issue. I personally don't see anythnig wrong with what the article says. How else can you put it ? It is a classic lifestyle disease except for those with a genetic disposition to it ? Your average reader is not going to understand that. Most people just think diabetics are people that can't eat sugar. 
There IS a huge problem with Type 2, in that it can go undetected for a long time and potentially cause a lot of damage. There needs to be more awareness of it to stop this happening. Its important that people ARE diagnosed early and get treatment and maybe publicity like this will help.
I don't agree that treatment should be withheld except in extreme circumstances. If you are diagnosed and refuse to make any changes at all then perhaps you should not be treated, but that would only occur after all efforts had been made to resolve why you were not taking measures to resolve the issue and thats NOT just losing weight.  There are individual reasons why this might not be possible.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 29, 2010)

I feel quite depressed now. Generally people automatically assume that I have diabetes because I am overweight and this thread seems to add to that way of thinking too.

I just find it all very sad..if only people would ask for the real reason.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2010)

marke said:


> I'm with you fruitloaf, does anyone seriously believe the huge increase in Type 2 is due to just genetics ? Yes there ARE exceptions and everyone is different, however you only need to look at people generally nowadays to realise that weight is an issue. I personally don't see anythnig wrong with what the article says. How else can you put it ? It is a classic lifestyle disease except for those with a genetic disposition to it ? Your average reader is not going to understand that. Most people just think diabetics are people that can't eat sugar. ...



80% of people with Type 2 diabetes are overweight at diagnosis. That means 20% (a very signifcant proportion) are not. Of the 80% it's quite possible that the pancreatic impairment that leads to diabetes is a large contributing factor in their weight gain. I wholly agree that no doubt a very large proportion of the 80% contributed to their diagnosis by unhealthy eating and lifestyle - I have no issue with that at all, and many of our members here have freely admitted that they feel wholly responsible for their diagnosis.

What I object to is the reinforcement in this aggressive and prejudicial manner of the notion that EVERYONE with diabetes (on rare occasions a distinction may be mentioned about type) has brought it on themselves. _*For hundreds of thousands of people this is simply not true!*_ (20% of 2.5 million is 500,000 people) 

It's a difficult message to get across, I know. People DO need to take responsibility for their health - but for those who do, and still get diagnosed this is a terrible insult. To be portrayed as a drain on the health service alongside smokers and Saturday night brawlers is a totally unnecessary slur, and hits a lot of very vulnerable people very hard.


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't understand how attacking those with perceived 'lifestyle diseases' will help at all. Even if people have apparently "brought it on themselves" - so what? The fact is that these people now have health conditions and are sick and vulnerable and scared, whatever the cause of this. If you go down that road you could say a lot of people who use the NHS "brought their condition on themselves" - what about anorexics? Or people who are injured playing sport? If they did not endanger themselves in that way they would not have got injured. Even cancer is now seen as self-inflicted. If you look at things that way then almost anyone could be said to have self inflicted conditions, hardly anyone lives a blame free 100% healthy life all their lives, even if they are a healthy adult you could look back at anyone's teen years or childhood and see something they did "wrong". 

My point is that this is not in any way a helpful way to look at anything. Instead why not support people? Why not compel big supermarkets to reduce the price of _all_ fruit and veg (not just 2 or 3 as 'offers of the week')? If you go in the supermarket you see a few fruit and veg reduced but if you go down the choccy aisle almost all price stickers are highlighted yellow as various offers. Or why not bring leisure centres back in house and charge reasonable prices so people can afford to exercise? I know you can get it prescribed but last time I checked it was only a few sessions you get not anything meaningful. Or why not run classes to teach people how to cook? Recipes can be very intimidating - not everyone knows where to get the ingredients or what the terminology means. Teaching cookery at school would be a start. When I was there it was 'Food Technology' and we learned about McDonalds burgers and cake and pizza and how ready meals are made all identical. There was one lesson on how to boil an egg but apart from that no cooking went on. Shopping lessons might also help - sounds silly but you do need to be savvy to avoid the mind tricks and temptations round every corner in supermarkets, they are very clever in manipulating people to buy stuff they do not want or need. 

Any one of these things might help. But attacking people does not. It only makes them feel miserable.


----------



## cazscot (Sep 29, 2010)

Here we go again ...

Yes I will put my hand up...  I had an unheathy lifestyle, ate too much didnt exercise etc etc...  I then got my act together started to exercise and loose when and *then* was diagnosed (what a kick in the teeth that was)!  Now I am not denying the fact that yes my lifestyle *did * contribute to me getting T2, at the early age of 38, but I have friends who are/were as large as me and didnt exercise and are not T2.  My father, mother, both grand mothers and one grand father were/are all T2 so in my mind genetics plays a large part of it...  In my view lifestyle definatley plays a part but it is not the whole part, how much is own to lifestyle and how much is down to genetics nobody knows...  So sweeping statments like that make me as mad as h***.

On the other side is my hubby who was diagnosed T2 10 years ago, has never been overweight has a bmi of 23/24, and did a resonable amount of exercise...  Was his T2 caused by his lifestyle - mmm I think not!  (His father is a thin T2 as well).

As for not treating overweight people, where will it stop?  Do you not treat someone with chemical burns from say hair dye because it was their choice to dye their hair?  Do you not treat someone cos they are into sports and fell and broke their leg whilst playing football?  Do you not treat someone because they didnt look when crossing the road and was knocked down?  If we go down that route, no-one would be treated for anything as an excuse would always be found not to treat!

As for "fat tax" dont agree with that one either...  I eat healthily now so why sould I pay more for "fat food" if I want a treat now and then...  Same goes for alcohol, I have never binge drunk and I dont drink very much at all, so why should I be penalised financially because other people have a problem with alcohol??

Right I am off my soapbox now...


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Sep 29, 2010)

Lizzie said:


> I don't understand how attacking those with perceived 'lifestyle diseases' will help at all. Even if people have apparently "brought it on themselves" - so what? The fact is that these people now have health conditions and are sick and vulnerable and scared, whatever the cause of this. If you go down that road you could say a lot of people who use the NHS "brought their condition on themselves" - what about anorexics? Or people who are injured playing sport? If they did not endanger themselves in that way they would not have got injured. Even cancer is now seen as self-inflicted. If you look at things that way then almost anyone could be said to have self inflicted conditions, hardly anyone lives a blame free 100% healthy life all their lives, even if they are a healthy adult you could look back at anyone's teen years or childhood and see something they did "wrong".
> 
> My point is that this is not in any way a helpful way to look at anything. Instead why not support people? Why not compel big supermarkets to reduce the price of _all_ fruit and veg (not just 2 or 3 as 'offers of the week')? If you go in the supermarket you see a few fruit and veg reduced but if you go down the choccy aisle almost all price stickers are highlighted yellow as various offers. Or why not bring leisure centres back in house and charge reasonable prices so people can afford to exercise? I know you can get it prescribed but last time I checked it was only a few sessions you get not anything meaningful. Or why not run classes to teach people how to cook? Recipes can be very intimidating - not everyone knows where to get the ingredients or what the terminology means. Teaching cookery at school would be a start. When I was there it was 'Food Technology' and we learned about McDonalds burgers and cake and pizza and how ready meals are made all identical. There was one lesson on how to boil an egg but apart from that no cooking went on. Shopping lessons might also help - sounds silly but you do need to be savvy to avoid the mind tricks and temptations round every corner in supermarkets, they are very clever in manipulating people to buy stuff they do not want or need.
> 
> Any one of these things might help. But attacking people does not. It only makes them feel miserable.



I actually resent paying 1.99 for a pack of 3 mixed peppers and Grapes... why are they so expensive?? I literally have to go to every shop to get my shopping because different deals in every shop, Lidl or aldi are usually good for fruit and veg (price wise) And I as well dont understand why there are always great deals on the junk food.... it should totally be the other way around.... that would be a brilliant incentive for healthy eating  

I have to budget my money to the last penny to afford my bills shopping and gracies things etc.... I have to write a list every week so i dont get tempted by the deals! although i cant resist a huge bag of doritos for a pound (thanks sainsburys) It is so crap that the junk food is the cheapest like


----------



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> I actually resent paying 1.99 for a pack of 3 mixed peppers and Grapes... why are they so expensive?? I literally have to go to every shop to get my shopping because different deals in every shop, Lidl or aldi are usually good for fruit and veg (price wise) And I as well dont understand why there are always great deals on the junk food.... it should totally be the other way around.... that would be a brilliant incentive for healthy eating
> 
> I have to budget my money to the last penny to afford my bills shopping and gracies things etc.... I have to write a list every week so i dont get tempted by the deals! although i cant resist a huge bag of doritos for a pound (thanks sainsburys) It is so crap that the junk food is the cheapest like



I think that the problem is that the healthy food is seen to command a premium, simply because it is something we are told we need to eat - in the same way that 'organic' and 'free range' command a premium. My problem tends to be that, as I live alone, the quantities of fresh fruit and veg on 'offer' are just too much and I'd end up binning a lot - making it even more expensive to buy effectivey. We used to have a local fruit shop where you had greater choice at decent prices, but it closed due to lack of trade


----------



## cazscot (Sep 29, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> I actually resent paying 1.99 for a pack of 3 mixed peppers and Grapes... why are they so expensive?? I literally have to go to every shop to get my shopping because different deals in every shop, Lidl or aldi are usually good for fruit and veg (price wise) And I as well dont understand why there are always great deals on the junk food.... it should totally be the other way around.... that would be a brilliant incentive for healthy eating
> 
> I have to budget my money to the last penny to afford my bills shopping and gracies things etc.... I have to write a list every week so i dont get tempted by the deals! although i cant resist a huge bag of doritos for a pound (thanks sainsburys) It is so crap that the junk food is the cheapest like



Couldnt agree more Lou, I was peckish before lunch today so popped into the local Tesco metro on my way home and bought one of the small mixed fruit packets and it cost me ?1.25 !  I would have been cheaper with 2 packets of crisps...  It costs a lot to eat healthy...


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 29, 2010)

This is all so true - you can get 5 toffee crisps for a ?1. Yet fruit is so expensive and nice veg too.

Can we not start a campaign in some way to make fruit and veg cheaper - as so many smart alecs are telling us we are fat because we eat unhealthy - maybe we have a good argument - not sure where we would start though!


----------



## marke (Sep 29, 2010)

Northerner said:


> What I object to is the reinforcement in this aggressive and prejudicial manner of the notion that EVERYONE with diabetes (on rare occasions a distinction may be mentioned about type) has brought it on themselves


It must just be me, but I didn't find it aggressive and prejudicial. Maybe because I'm Type 1 and I lost a lot of weight as part of the diagnosis 
I don't disagree that its unfair that the minority are treated the same as the majority, but thats the way the press works I'm afraid. Personally I am more annoyed about they other things people have mentioned on here like the price of healthy food. I also get more annoyed that a lot of Type 2's are not able to test their BG because of money rather than health reasons. The fact all type 2's are presumed to be obese is just an unfortunate reality that is going to be near impossible to change with regards to the press, they want to sell papers not provide accurate, clear medical reporting....


----------



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2010)

marke said:


> ..The fact all type 2's are presumed to be obese is just an unfortunate reality that is going to be near impossible to change with regards to the press, they. want to sell papers not provide accurate, clear medical reporting....



That may indeed be true, but it doesn't make it right and I don't have to accept it.


----------



## harryharry2012 (Sep 29, 2010)

Northerner said:


> That may indeed be true, but it doesn't make it right and I don't have to accept it.



Well said and im right with you!


----------



## Steff (Sep 29, 2010)

marke said:


> . Maybe because I'm Type 1


 that will be the exact reason


----------



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2010)

Steffie said:


> that will be the exact reason



Let's not turn this into a 'type' debate please.


----------



## Steff (Sep 29, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Let's not turn this into a 'type' debate please.



I was'nt intending to.I never have or ever will do that on this forum thank you i respect the place to much


----------



## scootdevon (Sep 29, 2010)

*They are a bunch of idol w.......rs who should wake up and smell the coffee and get a decent job not to be sat on there fat arses writing drivel !!!!!*

'breathing calmly now'


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 29, 2010)

scootdevon said:


> *They are a bunch of idol w.......rs who should wake up and smell the coffee and get a decent job not to be sat on there fat arses writing drivel !!!!!*
> 
> 'breathing calmly now'



idol worshippers? 

Andy


----------



## Marc (Sep 29, 2010)

That is true that papers want to sell papers but they do not like having to print big apologies and corrections. It just needs the press complaints people to find for type two people and it would be amazing how quickly that kind of journalism would stop.

Marc


----------



## scootdevon (Sep 29, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> idol worshippers?
> 
> Andy


*Yes andy sumit like that lol *


----------



## williammcd (Sep 30, 2010)

im fed up with lazy juro`s the best way to get back at them is not to buy their rags simple as that without our money they would change their attitude


----------

